# VeryPink demo + free pattern swing-type shawl (k) - short row



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Skeino calls it a tapestry technique, but it reminds me very much of swing knitting. Regardless, a great looking shawl. (Name is Miss Grace.)

This is the video tutorial: 




And a page with all their free patterns - I gave you this page to avoid opening directly to a PDF, so just look for Miss Grace. They also have a kit of pattern and their lovely hand painted yarns ($79). The link to the pattern & kit: http://www.skeino.com/catalogsp


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.skeino.com/miss-grace.html


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I got called away with a sick gd before I could post a photo ...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, unique shawl. Love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for the link.


You're welcome!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Reminds me of the Dreambird Shawl.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chezl said:


> Reminds me of the Dreambird Shawl.


That's exactly what I thought, and that pattern is where I originally picked up the term, "swing knitting."


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for the links,,,, great shawls SMILE Helen


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I got called away with a sick gd before I could post a photo ...


I love the colours! Would you please tell me which yarn and colour ways? Just beautiful!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazing pattern. Just the sort to send me out to buy the yarn now. Sense will prevail so I don't end up with another project languishing in my room not even started.
A big thank you for the link.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love this pattern....the short rows are great.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful knitting &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the scarf - shawl. Also thanks for the link


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked the Arabella as well....is there a yarn in the yarn stores that would accomplish the same thing without having to buy the kit, and not be able to really tell the color???? Long, run on sentence, but I do like to buy from lys when able to do so.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Amazing pattern. Just the sort to send me out to buy the yarn now. Sense will prevail so I don't end up with another project languishing in my room not even started.
> A big thank you for the link.


Oh, but it is such a temptation. It's just what I need: Another wonderful project to do after I finish the next 3 wonderful projects in the "to do" basket. Thank you for posting this link.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

dianes1717, you are kinder than I am. I was thinking OH NO, not more good patterns, stop NOW!!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Simone54 said:


> I love the colours! Would you please tell me which yarn and colour ways? Just beautiful!


This link will take you to the full description of the hand painted yarn: http://www.skeino.com/miss-grace.html . Of course, you can use any yarn you like, but that will give you some color and yarn weight ideas.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gram26 said:


> I liked the Arabella as well....is there a yarn in the yarn stores that would accomplish the same thing without having to buy the kit, and not be able to really tell the color???? Long, run on sentence, but I do like to buy from lys when able to do so.


Yarn is not my expertise, so I hope someone else will step in with an answer. Looks like something solid, maybe lightly heathered, for background, and multi-colored for the short row motifs. But again, yarn selection isn't my strength!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hudson said:


> dianes1717, you are kinder than I am. I was thinking OH NO, not more good patterns, stop NOW!!!!


I feel that way _all_ the time! Well, maybe more like stop, don't stop, stop, don't stop!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're welcome to all, rather than take up space with a ton of individual responses!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty!!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

I had just discovered this pattern, but didn't know about the video, so this is even better, thanks.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful shawl and great colour combination. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

jvallas - thanks a lot. I watched the tutorial and found it very interesting - a new slant on watching a pattern design grow "in the making" - fascinating stuff!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great pattern! Thanks for the links.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and patterns thanks for posting.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow - Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Truly unique and beautiful work on your part. Thanks for sharing this with us SMILE Helen


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...thank you


----------

